# Manual Gto....



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok I haven't been driving a Manual for a long time... I was just thinking if you wanted to power shift, while racing would you let off the gas pedal when you shift or just hold it down.... Does anybody know... I don't wanna try it before I get the ok from you guys......


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Experiment with a much cheaper car first.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I let up on the gas when I shift, even when at the strip. But then again, I don`t wanna tare up any equipment. If you don`t care if you tare it up.......leave her on the floor. :cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When you powershift you leave your foot barried to the floor, you have to be quick about it too. I don't think its does any good with a stock shifter and clutch. I don't do it, because I've done it when I was young on junk cars and you will start smelling clutch:lol: .


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright Thanks for letting me know... One more thing what should a stock gto be running through the Quarter.....


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mid 13's. Lower times with a good 60' time...especially an M6


----------

